# My Mini Fafi Haul and small Heatherette info...



## MsButterfli (Feb 4, 2008)

So i finally hit up the Pro Store in NY at their new location, BEAUTIFUL. I'll throw some pics on my blog later on today. I got to see the Fafi collection and get a small amount of things. I passed on Fafi 1 quad cuz i already have 2 of the 4 colors and Fafi 2, looks like it wont do much for me so these are the only things i picked up today























Isnt the doll too cute!! I just realized the theme of me gettin the "green" Fafinette lol and I got the Lipglass in Sugar Trance. Sigh, maybe I'll go back and get the paintpots and more lipglasses on Wednesday who knows...lol

OOOOOOOH and while I was there, I overheard them saying they were having a big press event and Heatherette was gonna be there! And I was was leaving i seen a box with these pretty Pink boxes that had Heatherette across the front. I was dying to know what was inside lol. I asked a MA when was the collection coming out and she held her lips tight and smiled, when I said soon? she said sooner than u think. Oh goooooooodness the anticipation is killing me, maybe I'll like that collection a lil better..Ok rambling is stopped now lol


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Feb 4, 2008)

*Omg! The doll is toooo cute!*


----------



## aziajs (Feb 4, 2008)

So why didn't you like the Fafi Eyes 2 quad?  From the swatches I have seen it looks awesome.  The antique gold, the bright coral and the minty green look so pretty.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So why didn't you like the Fafi Eyes 2 quad? From the swatches I have seen it looks awesome. The antique gold, the bright coral and the minty green look so pretty._

 
 i dont know girl, come wednesday when payday comes I may ended up liking it as well as a blush and irridescent pressed powder lolol if i had more time before work i woulda tried to see what resembled the other colors.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 4, 2008)

lucky you! enjoy!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice haul, Enjoy!​


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2008)

I am dying for Sugar Trance! Do you love it on?
And I am really dying for Heatherette!!!  Oooh, sooner that we think! Maybe the Pro store will have it soon? aaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## n_c (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Weasel (Feb 4, 2008)

I REAAALLLYYY hope they don't release heatherette in the UK until late march/april

i need moneys haha


thanks for the info!!


----------



## nikki (Feb 4, 2008)

Great stuff!!  That doll is too cute!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 4, 2008)

Great haul!!  OOO, you're making me want Fafi things even more!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 4, 2008)

ohh I want that doll too! nice haul!


----------



## resin (Feb 5, 2008)

omg i love your stuff and thanks for the info on heatherette!!


----------



## sitasati (Feb 5, 2008)

hey where is the new store located? Nice haul by the way!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks, its located at 7 West 22nd street, when u see Lucky Brand Jeans on the corner keep walkin up til u see the address. They are on the second floor

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_hey where is the new store located? Nice haul by the way!_


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 5, 2008)

LOVE NYC pro store! Enjoy!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 5, 2008)

nice!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 5, 2008)

I love that doll!! Enjoy =)


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 5, 2008)

i was at the pro store today getting the fafi goodies and the guy there told me in a week or two they would have the heatherette makeup in. He told me mid february. i can't wait!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_i was at the pro store today getting the fafi goodies and the guy there told me in a week or two they would have the heatherette makeup in. He told me mid february. i can't wait!!_

 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH thanks lol. the MA just said sooner than we think oh goodness i cant wait! thanks for the info


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 6, 2008)

Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I REALLY hope Heatherette doesn't come out that soon. because I will NOT be able to afford it. Point blank period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you like the Sugar Trance lipglass? can you describe it?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I REALLY hope Heatherette doesn't come out that soon. because I will NOT be able to afford it. Point blank period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 2nd that!


----------



## mrheine (Feb 6, 2008)

ahh it's so cute!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I 2nd that!_

 
DITTO. I am hurtin!


----------

